# Would this have any value on your site?



## WallsCEO (Jan 12, 2012)

So I built an online estimating system, and wondered if other contractors would incorporate it into their sites. It estimates projects, collects payment (credit card), and can obtain a suggested schedule start date.

Please go to the site, and take a look. It is super easy to use. URL deleted
I think we can just take the estimator and drop it into other sites, but I wanted to see if others would want it. I know it would depend on price, so what would it be worth to you? A monthly subscription? A per transaction fee? and how much? It has been in use for over 2 years, and works really well. Techie customers really love it, and it makes getting an estimate to a customer super simple. They just log in and see it all if you want them to.

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I would not use it, to many variables to get locked in on an online bid acceptance. There is no area for trim, repairs. If you are only doing walls and ceilings with no prep or repair I suppose some would like to have it. Seems to much like the 100 dollar rooms to me. 

Are you billing them before inspection or simply verifying their card info?

How are those first time customer $97 room repaints working out? 

*In the future if you want to sell something to the members buy some ad space.*

If you want to participate with this online community welcome to the forum.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> *In the future if you want to sell something to the members buy some ad space.*
> 
> If you want to participate with this online community welcome to the forum.


so why did you not edit out his url? Should I show you how ? :devil2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> so why did you not edit out his url? Should I show you how ? :devil2:


I figured it was worth a discussion. It was his website it was on and he had not asked for money just checking the interest and so I figured it was something to talk about.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

ya but i cant check it out...wouldn't mind checking it.
.I remember back in the day when i wanted to ,, actually mainly my partner make an estimator.in theory a good idea.. my second partner bought me the 2009 national painting cost estimator.. its american any of you pro's seen it?

however his post is pretty close to soliciting


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

I posted on this a while back, did not really get a good response.

http://www.painttalk.com/f4/pros-cons-online-estimating-14690/


----------

